

Caring about storage space again - alexknight
http://alexknight.net/blog/2011/3/28/caring-about-storage-space-again.html

======
cemetric
I'm hoping you'll try "striped Raid 0" in your next endeavor ... Not
"stripped" :-)

~~~
alexknight
Ooops. Thanks for catching that. I corrected it now.

